# Water Bottle Stands



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

I am looking for a free standing water bottle stand. I have scourged the internet and the ones I have found range from $35 to almost $100 (they must love their product). I tried searching the archives here to no avail. I am hoping someone on the forum knows where I can get one at a reasonable price. If not, I will have to bite the bullet. I would really like to stop searching as I have been finding all kinds of neat stuff that Bailey needs, she really needs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I can't help you because the one I bought was pretty expensive. I do love it though! 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Can't help you here either, as Posh drinks out of her water bottle attached to her wire crate. I keep the door open all day... I'm actually working on some funky crate cover, as right now I'm using one of my scarves and I don't anticipate not using a crate.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm still trying to get my very handy DH to make one for us. I told him there may be others who'd be interested in them, too. I'll show him this thread, maybe it'll give him the motivation he needs to get started


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara has a real funky bottle holder. Maybe she will post a pic of it here for you to see. I agree that those holders are very expensive. Somewhere I remember see a site that gave instructions on making one with PVC pipe, but can't remember where, sorry.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele~ My DH said the PVC ones would be very easy to make. However, he's thinking about making one from wood that looks _much_ nicer, IMO, than the PVC ones.

I think Kara's is a wine bottle holder that she stuck the water bottle into. ound:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I found this site, they include the bottle -choice of 4 sizes - and shipping is pretty cheap:
http://bottlebabies.com/ordering.htm


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

These are like the ones I'm trying to get my DH to make. I like them much better than the PVC ones.

http://www.pawscreations.com/pawscreations/


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My DH made one out of stainless steel. I love it. It's light enough to be portable, and it adjusts in height for puppies or larger dogs. It's unobtrusive and can be tucked in a corner. I don't have a photo of it though. He's in the process of making more.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought an adapter to a water bottle(Desani or Aquafina), the one that Kara has, and it can be screwed into the wall. Let me tell you how great it is! Havee loves it, never has drunk so much water and his beard stays dry! Very few drips too. It's been working very well for us.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh ya! ME and my wino doggie!!!! ound: hehe.

Kara

PS. I will have to google around to figure out where I bought it (if you are interested!) The link is on my old computer.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

This is the same adapter that I use.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Jan, do you have the link for it? 

I love it too! It clips on to an xpen, or you can drill it to the wall, or heck, stick it in a wine rack! lol.

Susie, I'd start with a lower price one and if you can always trade up if you'd like. What I like about the one I have is that it doesn't leak, Gucci gets just the right amount of water and I just screw in a water bottle, I don't have to use the same old bottle. The adapter fits most brands of water. Sometimes, I'll fill it with distilled. Just depends. I think I paid around $15 for it?

Kara


----------



## Mochi (Aug 16, 2007)

ooo...yes please share where you purchase that adapter?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Is this it?

http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-b...product=Bottle Adapters&cart_id=2569532.13429


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

I have the same adapter I believe I bought it at www.pawmarksonline.com try this link.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That looks like the one I use. I bought mine at a dog show.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

That definitely is the adapter I have. That's the website. It was $12.50 with S&H. It's great. And I bought it not knowing that it can be screwed into the wall!! That was an added plus!!! :biggrin1:

Jan


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Jan D said:


> That definitely is the adapter I have. That's the website. It was $12.50 with S&H. It's great. And I bought it not knowing that it can be screwed into the wall!! That was an added plus!!! :biggrin1:
> 
> Jan


Jan.........That's a great idea!! How did you go about screwing it into the wall???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! That's the one I use, and I bought it from that website. The shipping was pretty quick to me, but I had someone tell me they waited 3 weeks awhile back,

I saw this adapter at the local breeder's house and she gave me that website. Its well worth the 12.50!

I did buy 2, but I gave one away since I don't really need it upstairs like I thought I would.

Kara


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> My DH made one out of stainless steel. I love it. It's light enough to be portable, and it adjusts in height for puppies or larger dogs. It's unobtrusive and can be tucked in a corner. I don't have a photo of it though. He's in the process of making more.


can we order one from him???? :ear:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora would also like whoever is building it to attach a cooling device.... she is such a water snob!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> My DH made one out of stainless steel. I love it. It's light enough to be portable, and it adjusts in height for puppies or larger dogs. It's unobtrusive and can be tucked in a corner. I don't have a photo of it though. He's in the process of making more.


Is your DH taking orders???? :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Janet,

Behind the piece where the bottle fits in is an attachment with 2 holes in it so you can screw it into the wall where ever you want! I'll check the picture Kara posted to see if you can see it.

I checked the picture, you can see it well. Look at the picture Kara posted on this thread. The bottle neck fits into the circular part of the adapter. Right behind it, it's white plastic with 2 holes, and that's the part that sits flat against the wall and attaches to the wall with screws.


----------



## PennyPoco (Mar 20, 2008)

Jan D said:


> I bought an adapter to a water bottle(Desani or Aquafina), the one that Kara has, and it can be screwed into the wall. Let me tell you how great it is! Havee loves it, never has drunk so much water and his beard stays dry! Very few drips too. It's been working very well for us.


Finding a water bottle that doesn't leak is our challenge! Before spending money on a bottle stand, I wanted to see if Penny and Poco would take to drinking from the bottle not the bowl. They love it! And I love the way it keeps their faces relatively dry. BUT - so far every bottle we try LEAKS! What brand of bottle are you using? Is it glass or plastic? How large? Is there a secret to this? This has become a MAJOR problem here. Hubby won't put up with a leaky bottle and I can't put up with wet faces and our Hav pups "tanking up"! :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You have to make sure it is a water bottle they recommend. The neck of the bottle needs to be long - Poland Springs necks are short. Desani is just right, but I don't like Desani water. I think a good thing would be a reusable bottle to go with the adapter.


----------



## PennyPoco (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooops! I did not realize you folks were talking about an adapter top for an ordinary water bottle. In fact, I had no idea such a product existed. I have been buying water bottles used for rabbits and guinea pigs with a ball bearing-type drip spout. I just checked out the Pet Top web site and this looks like a great idea because you can close off the top when the bottle is not in use. I must try this. Thanks  

Alice


----------



## Fenway (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the one that screws into the wall also. I love that I can use 1.5 liter Poland Springs water bottles and change them frequently. I have a springer too and it really helps to keep their ears and my floor dry too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

PennyPoco said:


> Ooops! I did not realize you folks were talking about an adapter top for an ordinary water bottle. In fact, I had no idea such a product existed. I have been buying water bottles used for rabbits and guinea pigs with a ball bearing-type drip spout. I just checked out the Pet Top web site and this looks like a great idea because you can close off the top when the bottle is not in use. I must try this. Thanks
> Alice


I have the Pet Top adapter for water bottles. It fits Desani and Aquafina, but it didn't fit on the Poland Spring. I do like it for when we go on walks or for the car.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

I use a Desani bottle and fill it with filtered water from our refridgerator. And it doesn't leak!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I use a Lixit bottle and a home made stand from ABS in the plumbing section. I have a bowl under in just in case of drips, so I don't have to worry. I like that they're portable so I can take it outside if I'm going to be working in the yard.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Christy, that water bottle holder looks almost IDENTICAL to the one my hubby made for our dogs! Except on mine the slit only goes partway down the column. I just put it in the corner of the room so they don't knock it over during their RLHs!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Christy, is that plastic tubing? or metal?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Christy, is that plastic tubing? or metal?


It's ABS black plastic from the plumbing section at the hardware store. The slit does only go partway down, what you see is the white writing that is typically on these pieces of pipe. I used the writing on this one to keep my cut straight LOL!

The ABS will overheat and melt back together if you cut too quickly. I used a Jig saw to make two parallel cuts and then used a dremel with a small cutter to smooth out the cut and make sure it was wide enough for the bottle spout to fit.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

good buddy said:


> It's ABS black plastic from the plumbing section at the hardware store. The slit does only go partway down, what you see is the white writing that is typically on these pieces of pipe. I used the writing on this one to keep my cut straight LOL!
> 
> The ABS will overheat and melt back together if you cut too quickly. I used a Jig saw to make two parallel cuts and then used a dremel with a small cutter to smooth out the cut and make sure it was wide enough for the bottle spout to fit.


Oh, I see now that the slit goes partway down. Also, my hubby cut the tube shorter so the bottle protrudes about 1" from the top to make it a little easier for me to remove the bottle when I need to refill it. I am waiting for him to make another one for our 16 oz. water bottle that we have in the bedroom....:yawn:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks! I will add it to the honey-do list. :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Christy, I have a very similar stand in white. It doesn't leak but you do have to make sure to fill the water ALL the way to the top. To the point that when I screw on the lid, some water might come out the sides as I screw it down. It doesn't leak at all then.

Please ignore the dust spots on the picture... I hadn't cleaned the lens and there was something on it. I took this picture because it's funny to me that he lays down to drink from it, though he only does that when he is taking a long drink.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I bought a couple of adapters like the ones Kara owns. Annabelle adapted to the very quickly. I have found no bottles of water except Aquafina which fits the adaptor. I keep looking for a glass bottle I can put in the dishwasher for cleanliness and free from leakage of chemicals from the plastic which is not good for the dogs or humans. If anyone finds one that has a glass bottle please let me know. Thanks, Ruth Ann


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

There is no way I could make one of these - why can't they just sell'em somewhere?

Anyway, last year when the Havanese Rescue Canada had their auction I made sure to bid bid bid to get one.
It's fabulous - and the cat uses it too !


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> There is no way I could make one of these - why can't they just sell'em somewhere?


I didn't make mine - I bought it! Though it did cost $$... however, living in a high rise condo leaves me with no choice - I have no space to use or keep any tools , so we can't make it ourselves anyway.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> There is no way I could make one of these - why can't they just sell'em somewhere?


This is the only place I've ever found that sells them. http://www.mrfooshihtzu.com/WaterBottleStands.html


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

^^^ fantastic ! thanks.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ruthann said:


> I bought a couple of adapters like the ones Kara owns. Annabelle adapted to the very quickly. I have found no bottles of water except Aquafina which fits the adaptor. I keep looking for a glass bottle I can put in the dishwasher for cleanliness and free from leakage of chemicals from the plastic which is not good for the dogs or humans. If anyone finds one that has a glass bottle please let me know. Thanks, Ruth Ann


ditto.

i am going to scour the planet for a glass bottle or sigg type, no more plastic...


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Aha...Lixit glass bottles...is this what you all were referencing?! Ooops!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

ruthann said:


> I bought a couple of adapters like the ones Kara owns. Annabelle adapted to the very quickly. I have found no bottles of water except Aquafina which fits the adaptor. I keep looking for a glass bottle I can put in the dishwasher for cleanliness and free from leakage of chemicals from the plastic which is not good for the dogs or humans. If anyone finds one that has a glass bottle please let me know. Thanks, Ruth Ann


We usually use the Sam's Choice water (Walmart and and Sam's club) but we've also fit Deer Park on it (the mid size one) But with those, you have to cut off the plastic ring that breaks off when you screw it off. It won't fit if the ring is on, Still no leaks here at over a year.

However, a glass bottle would be nice. I'll keep an eye out and if I find something, I'll pick one up for you, Ruth Ann.

Kara


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lixit makes 16 & 8 oz. glass, Chew-Proof bird water bottles that are very similar to the dog ones. They're available in the stores or online here.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow..this is really cool! I lalso like the fact that the water would stay cleaner..no saliva of dirt would get into it..

BTW..am I the only nut that gives their Hav's bottled water (I don't mean the bottled tap that's been in the news..)

Our water has alot of chlorine in it and I've read that filtered water removes alot of the minerals..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the looks of the water bottle holders. How do you teach them to use the water bottles?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Diane~ Tori only gets the water we buy from The Water Store, the filtered water that comes out of the fridge dispenser, or Dasani (it's the only bottle I've found here that fits the adapter like Kara has).


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

*How to get your dog to use the water bottle*

My 2 Havs took to the water bottle in a flash. No problem.

Magee, our Schnoodle, is afraid of some objects and sounds. The tiny sound of the ball bearing freaked him out. 
I decided he had to use the water bottle because I didn't want to have a water bowl on the floor.
He kept barking to demand the water bowl. He's pretty stubborn and has a piercing bark.
 I refused to put the water bowl down. I smeared peanut butter all over the water bottle dispenser and lured him to it. It took one whole day, but then I saw Magee slowly approach it, lick the peanut butter and then the water dispenser. 
Now he's quite happy with the water bottle. No need for peanut butter. And the Havs coats are not getting discolored.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay one more question...do you think the adapters that Kara uses would fit the lixit glass bottles? Anyone with experience with these?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, I use the glass Lixit bottles for my Havs. I have a 32 oz. one and a 16 oz. one. You buy the Large Tube adapter (also from Lixit) that goes with it. The Large Tube is the widest diameter tube giving the most flow - works well for our Havs. The stopper that plugs into the bottle is a different size depending on whether it is for the 32 oz. or 16 oz. bottle.

With two Havs, they drink 32 oz. of water a day.

Here is the 32 oz glass bottle:
http://www.petsupplies4less.com/Lix...acement-Glass-32-oz-1-Bottle--pr--010LXTGB32R

Here is the large tube stopper that goes with the 32 oz. glass bottle:
http://www.petsupplies4less.com/Lix...eStopper-Large32-oz-1-Count--pr--010LXTGB32LR


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks Jane. I'll order the 32 oz size, as I really intend to get two havs ha ha ha! Don't tell the hubby that!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, just thought that I'd share these neat adapters that use a Lixit style valve. You can buy them with one or two valves. This way a dog inside or outside the crate can drink. It takes a longer neck water bottle like Aquafina (but the size I bought didn't fit). You can buy them for $10 here http://www.pawmarksonline.com/cgi-bin/store/commerce.cgi?keywords=bottle


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

my DH made a bottle holder out of PVC pipe for coco, we like it so much that he also made one to donate to the raffle at national. i hope it is popular and bring in lots of $$$$$! judy


----------

